# Things you wish someone had told you before bringing home your first GSD



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

What are some things you wish you had been told/didn't know about GSDs before bringing home your first furbaby?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

About the adolescent stage.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Losing one is akin to having your heart ripped out and slowly roasted.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

How much they shed. I really don't have many problems with my guy, up to now, but he's still young 13 months.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

brembo said:


> Losing one is akin to having your heart ripped out and slowly roasted.


 so sad


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

They shed.

You're never "done" training. :gsdbeggin:

They shed and need regular grooming.


A well-trained GSD gives you unrealistic expectations for human children. :hammer:

They shed and need regular grooming. Invest in a high-quality vacuum.

Go ahead and cancel the gym membership. Walking outside and playing with your best friend is a far better workout.
:doggieplayball:


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

How crazy about GSD's I would become, to the exclusion of all other dogs...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

brembo said:


> Losing one is akin to having your heart ripped out and slowly roasted.


Ditto.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

How much you need to be aware of your own demeanour/state of mind. They're crazy sharp and really catch on (and can take advantage if you're meek, depending on the dog). You can't lie to a dog, so need to be genuinely calm and confident.


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

Things my GSD puppy has taught me:
1. Silence is no longer golden. Silence means trouble.
2. The government really should start studying mine as some sort of alternative energy source. He keeps going... and going... and going. He's not unlike the Energizer Bunny. This is all fine and dandy until it's -20 F outside, and he wants to keep playing  My exercise habits have completely changed!
3. I now own stock in lint roller companies. My wardrobe is black. My dog is white. Also, dog hair is a new dietary staple.
4. Sick days, bad days... these are no longer an option. It doesn't matter. He forces me to get off my butt and work! 
5. I never thought I could be so crazy in love and bonded to an animal.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Really really serious dogs and somethings that you take for a given might have to be taught, 'NO" we don't eat company!

The fact that at the one year mark, your not done and cruising, you might just be starting (see above) and have you heard the term Dominate "Aggressive" Male and you have seen one?

How important is having a safe dog to you? How willing are you to learn,. train and grow? How many dogs do you currently have? Do you really "know" what being a pack leader means?

Temperament,nerve, working line show line...

Get it right you've actually done something, get it wrong...good luck with that!

Oh yeah the fur the fur!!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

How attached you become to them, and like brembo said. How hard is is to lose them.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Vagus said:


> How much you need to be aware of your own demeanour/state of mind. They're crazy sharp and really catch on (and can take advantage if you're meek, depending on the dog). You can't lie to a dog, so need to be genuinely calm and confident.


How much you need to watch your conversation in front of the dogs, vary the way you tell another human your plans, and outright spell every important word in a sentence--unless you want furry whirlwinds anticipating everything you said you were going to do.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

What a great question. For me the list is a bit long and I wish someone with experience had sat me down and discussed with me over a coffee these things:

1) Zeeva is big! (92-93lbs). I know this sounds silly but I had no idea she'd follow so closely in the steps of her parents in terms of size...I thought she'd be 'standard'.

2) Zeeva is nervy. Possibly due to genetics; possibly due to training. I had no idea GSDs can be nervy if not purchased from a 'reputable' breeder. Again, I thought she'd have the 'standard' characteristics of a GSD.

3) Zeeva is so loyal. I read that they were loyal but based on my husky's independence, I didn't think she'd be my shadow the way she is. I didn't realize that breed makes such a big difference in temperament. 

4) The puppy phase requires A LOT of work! I had no idea potty training would be so difficult. Smokey came as a potty trained rescue. The teething. Omg! She ate a few of my heels! 

5) They calm down A LOT after about the age of 2 1/2 3ish...Man did I struggle with wanting to rehome her. But now she's a marshmallow-couch potato.

6) Owning a 2nd dog is more than twice the work. 

7) Socialization is an important component of a puppies life, both with humans and with other dogs. Again, I know it might sound silly, and we still struggle with aggression/fear, but if you want a stable dog you should know other doggie owners that are willing to help you. Very important to know other stable dogs and owners who are willing to work with you...

8) There is help! In the form of forums, trainers, classes, videos, books etc. You don't have to go through it alone. I still am a solo girl working on our issues, but I know there is help and when the time is right, I will get it.

9) Having a healthy dog can be expensive especially in the form of vet bills...Yikes! 

C:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

KirstenS said:


> What are some things you wish you had been told/didn't know about GSDs before bringing home your first furbaby?


Don't forget to tell us yours


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

that i should buy stock in tennis balls & ear cleaner! I should of learned more about the breed before I got her and had a dog trainer for me before I even got the dog


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

*My pups are Czech lines...*

1. I remember my first dog was Czech and it really threw me off balance when I realized the dog NEEDS to work on a daily basis. If you can't work them, don't get them. 

2. Depending on how big you expect your pup to get -- and if you feed raw -- food for the first few months can cost a lot of money. My male pup right now eats about 2-2.5 pounds a day. It's like that until about 6 months of age. 

3. Training is super delicate. Educating yourself takes time and is so so so critical. It's important to know how to read your dog and form them into what you want. Especially with an aggressive, territorial, or dominant male… these types of dogs will own you if you don't know how to own them. 

4. You need to know what you want out of your dog before you get one. Then select the right type. There are different bloodlines and different temperaments for different lifestyles. 

5. The puppy years are of the essence. You need to spend lots of time with them and teach them how to behave in your world. It can be overwhelming for a first timer (it was my first time). But you must learn to love it. It's a huge payoff when you do it right. If you neglect or don't do it right, you're in for problems down the road (especially with highly driven dogs). 

6. Clipping nails, cleaning ears, socializing with children, socializing with cats, car rides, etc… these are all important to do from an early age. If you don't, they are hard to acclimate to later. 

7. Be prepared to spend lots of money on videos. Be prepared to stay up late watching youtube clips. It's a learn-as-you-go thing for a first timer. My first puppy shut my life down for a couple months. It was like getting tossed in a pool - sink or swim. I have 2 pups at the moment and it's a piece of cake. 

Of all of these, I think the most important is EDUCATE YOURSELF. Know what you want from your dog and learn how to do it. Whether it be sport, companion, personal protection, etc… know what it is you're trying to accomplish and absorb the data. Then jump in the pool and swim. You'll get good at it eventually.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

The landsharky phase was something I wish I knew about (I know my hands wished they knew what they were in for  ) and it took months to fix/redirect. No more landsharking (1 1/2 years old now). 

How often I'd have to trim his nails  like once a week right now especially since I slacked off for a month and now am slowly trimming them back to where they were before I take him to get them dremmeled. 

How much I would love a GSD because now I don't want another breed haha the only one I've ever considered now is a corgi because I've been told they're like a GSD in a small body


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

nail everything to the ceiling


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

How difficult it is to get my dog to hold still while I try to clean her ears

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Alice13 said:


> How difficult it is to get my dog to hold still while I try to clean her ears
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
You arent lying lol


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

How smart they are. I have grown up with this breed and after not having a gsd for a few years and raising a border collie x, a pit bull and a beagle my gsd puppy amazed me with his intelligence. How they, unlike any breed of dog, can look at your face and understand you. And how they seem to read people souls when meeting strangers - seriously, that look they give is something else. My guys are super friendly and they still do this, it freaks people out sometimes. 
Annnnd, they shed! Even if you feed the best quality food and they shed soooo much less than they used to, they still shed!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

How quickly they enter and captivate your heart.

How SMART they are, I have both a poodle and GSD and you can literally see the intelligence in their eyes as they figure out problems. 

They truly are velcro dogs, get used to having a nose up your butt and a big shadow following you no matter where you go.

The more you train them the more they want to learn


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

Zlata said:


> 3. I now own stock in lint roller companies. My wardrobe is black. My dog is white. Also, dog hair is a new dietary staple.


I know the feeling  My parent's westie gets his hair ALL over me and in my food.

These replies are great, thanks everyone


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> Don't forget to tell us yours


I actually do not have a GSD yet, because I live with my parents (still in school) and my mom is afraid of big dogs. But I love the breed to death and I want to know as much as possible before getting my first German Shepherd


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish someone would have told me that how much they shed, lol.

Seriously though, I never knew that he would become the love of my life, I didn't know that he would mean so much to me, I didn't know that I would constantly worry about him, I didn't know that he would become my life. :wub:


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

1. How big he'd really get (still not full grown and already bigger than our middle aged lab).
2. How smart he'd be (breaks out of kennel regularly).
3. That dog training isn't like on a show. It takes a LOT of time, patience, and communication.
4. How much he'd EAT.
5. How much dog hair Id eat on a regular basis. Lol

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

brembo said:


> Losing one is akin to having your heart ripped out and slowly roasted.


Heartbreaking. 

I will be destroyed when my Sin leaves me.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

1. that it is the best diet plan.
2. no other breed can top them
3. that no other creature in the world would be so interested in what you are doing all day.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Zlata said:


> Things my GSD puppy has taught me:
> 1. Silence is no longer golden. Silence means trouble.
> 2. The government really should start studying mine as some sort of alternative energy source. He keeps going... and going... and going. He's not unlike the Energizer Bunny. This is all fine and dandy until it's -20 F outside, and he wants to keep playing  My exercise habits have completely changed!
> 3. I now own stock in lint roller companies. My wardrobe is black. My dog is white. Also, dog hair is a new dietary staple.
> ...


 
so well said! it is same with my life now


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Shade said:


> How SMART they are, I have both a poodle and GSD and you can literally see the intelligence in their eyes as they figure out problems.


This is SO true! 

Sometimes I think my dog is smart, and then I'll talk to her and tell her "Oh, do you know what? I have something for you that you're really going to lov..." and before I can tell her I was going to give her a special treat, she takes off and sits at the counter where the treats are and then keeps poking her head around the corner to see if I'm coming! lol! 

I could understand if I said 'treat' or 'supper' or 'hungry', but I didn't. And that was when I realized, she might have more of a grasp of the English language than I thought! Or maybe it was a lucky guess, but I was literally a bit stunned for a moment that she knew what I was about to say. lol 

Or the time I bought her a puzzle to occupy her keen mind. I was so excited to challenge her little brain...until she decided the fastest way to get the treat out was to throw the toy against the wall and break it open. LOL!

The one thing I didn't realize, I had planned on doing lots of training, but I didn't realize how much and for how long. I also knew they were intense when they were working, but for some reason I didn't realize how intense they are about everything they do, from playing, to snuggles to listening to you talking to them. The things I love are occasionally the things I hate about her, but there is something so amazing about the bond they have with their people, I can see why people never need another breed after a GSD...if they survive their first, that is. lol


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

1. Even with single coat, shedding. My dyson has paid itself off after the first time I vacuumed up a quilt of Olivia fur.

2. The energy levels and varying degree of prey drive. 

3. Their intelligence. You always hear how a dog is really smart. And until you witness it firsthand where your well-laid plan was foiled with such ease, you wonder how your 1 year old puppy just outsmarted you.

4. Stubbornness, especially around training. Often, Olivia knows the command, but tests me to see how much leeway she has. 

5. How much you miss your puppy during the day. No matter how awful work is, sitting down with my puppy and having her relieve my day is something I can always count on.


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll be bringing my little girl home march 20th and can not wait threads like this make me so excited to bring her home. Right now I'm in the process of puppy proofing the house ( as much as one can). I can't wait o bond with her and look forward to the shadow at my hip. Any recommendations on chewing deterrent sprays?
Here is my little girl 









We are deciding between Lena , Kara ( car-uh) , or Ava


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

Daisyline said:


> I'll be bringing my little girl home march 20th and can not wait threads like this make me so excited to bring her home. Right now I'm in the process of puppy proofing the house ( as much as one can). I can't wait o bond with her and look forward to the shadow at my hip. Any recommendations on chewing deterrent sprays?
> Here is my little girl
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, chewing sprays. Ask most people, and they will say this spray will work on 90% of dogs. Guess who had one belonging to the 10%... I happened to taste it and it was awful, yet Olivia loved it. 

The best action you can take as a new owner is redirection. Your pup will chew during different stages. Start redirecting as early as possible. I found carrying a toy in my pocket at all times was beneficial. The moment Olivia began to chew, a quick command to stop and redirecting her to a toy worked wonders. I recommend bringing one on your walks as well. The key is the command - six months down the road, you want to give the command and the chewing stops immediately. 

Enjoy the next two weeks of sound sleep.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Chewing sprays aren't a big deterrent in my experience. Best thing is supervise and buy yourself a sturdy crate if you can't supervise!


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Tim&Marth said:


> Ah yes, chewing sprays. Ask most people, and they will say this spray will work on 90% of dogs. Guess who had one belonging to the 10%... I happened to taste it and it was awful, yet Olivia loved it.
> 
> The best action you can take as a new owner is redirection. Your pup will chew during different stages. Start redirecting as early as possible. I found carrying a toy in my pocket at all times was beneficial. The moment Olivia began to chew, a quick command to stop and redirecting her to a toy worked wonders. I recommend bringing one on your walks as well. The key is the command - six months down the road, you want to give the command and the chewing stops immediately.
> 
> Enjoy the next two weeks of sound sleep.


 Thanks that is actually very helpful. I have read about dogs liking the taste which then adds to the chewing


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Daisyline said:


> I'll be bringing my little girl home march 20th and can not wait threads like this make me so excited to bring her home. Right now I'm in the process of puppy proofing the house ( as much as one can). I can't wait o bond with her and look forward to the shadow at my hip. Any recommendations on chewing deterrent sprays?
> Here is my little girl
> 
> 
> ...


She is so cute! Looks like an Ava to me! ;-). 

Mine is almost 15 weeks! Weighed 33.4 lbs at the vet this morning. He weighed 11 lbs at 8 weeks when we brought him home. Don't make the mistake of buying toys/beds that he will outgrow in a couple of weeks. Luckily for the cat, he now has two new beds and some small toys that we originally bought for our GSD! 

For chewing arms/hands, I would recommend LONG sleeves, Neosporin, and bandages! It was only rough for a few weeks and we are almost out of that stage but boy was it rough for a while there! Our whole family looked like we had been living in a tiger's cage.


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

Daisyline said:


> I'll be bringing my little girl home march 20th and can not wait threads like this make me so excited to bring her home. Right now I'm in the process of puppy proofing the house ( as much as one can). I can't wait o bond with her and look forward to the shadow at my hip. Any recommendations on chewing deterrent sprays?
> Here is my little girl
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so happy with the feedback I'm receiving, because this is my first thread  Your little furbaby is so sweet and cute  I'll be lucky if I can get my first GSD puppy in 5 years, hah! :wild: Those are all pretty names, but I like Ava too.


----------



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

not to wear any clothing I like around them when they are pups. They are easily mistaken for toys to bite.


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

Tratkins said:


> She is so cute! Looks like an Ava to me! ;-).
> 
> Mine is almost 15 weeks! Weighed 33.4 lbs at the vet this morning. He weighed 11 lbs at 8 weeks when we brought him home. Don't make the mistake of buying toys/beds that he will outgrow in a couple of weeks. Luckily for the cat, he now has two new beds and some small toys that we originally bought for our GSD!
> 
> For chewing arms/hands, I would recommend LONG sleeves, Neosporin, and bandages! It was only rough for a few weeks and we are almost out of that stage but boy was it rough for a while there! Our whole family looked like we had been living in a tiger's cage.


Haha I also heard Vicks could help with the no chewing limbs part. I am just so excited to bring her home. My family makes fun of me but when I went to visit the litter she chose me and it was over I knew she was the one I was going to take home. To bring her home will be a 6 hr car ride any recommendations on what to bring to make the car ride as smooth as possible or any experience with long car rides with puppies and advice on how to handle it. We will be taking my honda cr-z so no back seat.


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

KirstenS said:


> I'm so happy with the feedback I'm receiving, because this is my first thread  Your little furbaby is so sweet and cute  I'll be lucky if I can get my first GSD puppy in 5 years, hah! :wild: Those are all pretty names, but I like Ava too.


Aww thank you she was truly the sweetheart out of the litter. And I love threads like this. I'll be sure to post pictures and add my what I wish I knew items after I get her.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful puppy you have there! I am also getting my puppy home in 2 weeks (3/18)! We both are so excited to have our furry friends coming home! I need to puppy proof my place!


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

How utterly and completely your priorities change, once they enter your life 

1) You like sleeping in? Yeah, not happening any longer. The pup's up-and-at 'em by 5 in the morning

2) You don't like being out-and-about in inclement weather? Too bad. Flaming frogs could be falling from the sky, the pup still needs exercise, or they'll be bouncing off the walls by dinnertime.

3) Social life? Now it gets planned around the pup's schedule. No more Friday night happy hours, since they interfere with the pup's obedience class.

4) You take pride in your appearance? It's a rare day I make it to work without a muddy paw print, gobs of hair, or some other 'goodbye' present from my girl. (Plus, she likes to steal one from every pair of shoes she can get and hide them around the house. In her mind that might stop me from leaving  Found one in the bathtub this morning.

What you get in return? The most wonderful, loving, loyal, amazing friend and companion imaginable, and a happier, richer life.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Vagus said:


> How much you need to be aware of your own demeanour/state of mind. They're crazy sharp and really catch on (and can take advantage if you're meek, depending on the dog). You can't lie to a dog, so need to be genuinely calm and confident.


This!!! I've never had a pet that is so tuned into my emotions. If I'm angry at my husband, well then you better bet Ralphie is "angry" with him too! :laugh:


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

BensLife said:


> Beautiful puppy you have there! I am also getting my puppy home in 2 weeks (3/18)! We both are so excited to have our furry friends coming home! I need to puppy proof my place!


Let me know what you do to help puppy proof so I can see if I forgot anything. 
So far I have black lighted all my rugs to make sure no old pee stains from my other pup ( 4yo min pin) was still around. The pheromones in pee stains can cause the puppy to learn to pee there. Just took my other pup to the vet to make sure she is all update on shots to keep my little gsd healthy. Went around with a pooper scooper and picked up all the deer and bear poop in my yard. ( can cause parasites if ingested by the pup) and this weekend we will be setting up outdoor play pen.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Two is better than one.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What I never anticipated is that from the time you live with a GSD all other breeds come in second. I planned on having several different breeds but not anymore ever since WD came into my life.


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

We just got crushing news. Our little girl won't be coming home. The first pick who wanted a male changed their mind once they arrived and chose our girl. And because they had first pick there is nothing we can do. Even though we were told that she was available. I truly can't say how crushed we are. She was the only one out of her litter we wanted. I'm just so stunned I would have never thought this would have happened.


----------



## bemcp818 (Sep 24, 2013)

Daisyline said:


> We just got crushing news. Our little girl won't be coming home. The first pick who wanted a male changed their mind once they arrived and chose our girl. And because they had first pick there is nothing we can do. Even though we were told that she was available. I truly can't say how crushed we are. She was the only one out of her litter we wanted. I'm just so stunned I would have never thought this would have happened.


would you consider a male? one of the females in 'our litter' is blind. our first choice was to take a female but we couldn't wait any longer & decided on a male. as long as the pups are from a good breeder, there's not much difference. good luck...we've been there!


----------



## Daisyline (Mar 3, 2014)

bemcp818 said:


> would you consider a male? one of the females in 'our litter' is blind. our first choice was to take a female but we couldn't wait any longer & decided on a male. as long as the pups are from a good breeder, there's not much difference. good luck...we've been there!



We are ironically talking back and forth with a breeder about a 10week old male. Breeder says supper cuddle big and medium drive good for house dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

See below..


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Saphire said:


> 1. How important it is to find a reputable breeder.
> 
> 2. How difficult it can be to differentiate between a reputable breeder and the not so reputable breeder.
> 
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loulabelle23 (Dec 15, 2013)

DellaWrangler said:


> How utterly and completely your priorities change, once they enter your life
> 
> 1) You like sleeping in? Yeah, not happening any longer. The pup's up-and-at 'em by 5 in the morning
> 
> ...


This is sooo true I love it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

On the chew sprays, years ago a trainer told me it's important to spray once inside the dogs mouth to create the necessary aversion. She said if that's not done many dogs will chew despite the bad flavor/smell & once they do that they will acclimate themselves to the taste. It makes sense to me though I've never used those sprays. 

Gonzo, my cat used to chew through printer cables back when they cost $20 each. I found that if I sprayed the cables with citrus scented air freshener he'd leave them alone, however I had to spray them every 2-3 days for it to be effective. 

My animals, both feline & canine, have all disliked the smell of citrus, so I use it on things/places I'd rather they steered clear of. I enjoy the smell of citrus & truly wonder why this one smell has been universally disliked by 'em. Roll in dead fish, YESSSS! A whiff of lime, noooooo. *shrug*I just don't get it.


----------

